# DC app crashes



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

I have the updated DC app on my new iPad Air, and today it keeps crashing.  I can't open any threads, it crashes and goes back to where all other non-DC apps are.  On my old iPad, I wasn't able to update the DC app, and the app is working OK as an older version.  Any ideas?  I've uninstalled and reinstalled it on the new tablet, it continues to crash.  I've sent several crash reports.  

It worked for a minute, but now it's crashing again.


Guess there's a reason I didn't get rid of the old iPad!


----------



## Janet H (May 27, 2014)

We had an update to the app today pushed by the app developer. The update addressed a security issue but also seems to have broken some features.  We've contacted the developer about this and are waiting for some progress.  I apologize for the inconvenience and hope the fix will be along quickly.  The update was applied to the forum not to your local app installation so for now there is no need to update your app install.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Janet!


----------



## Somebunny (May 27, 2014)

Same thing happening here with the IPhone.  I will wait patiently ;-)


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

Yup, my iPhone DC app keeps crashing too.  It has the updated software as well.  It doesn't seem to affect the older software.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2014)

The DC app on my Android Galaxy tablet keeps crashing, too, but not the one on my Android phone. I updated both recently. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the tablet app, but it still crashes.


----------



## bakechef (May 27, 2014)

Seems to be working fine on my Droid Ultra (Android KitKat).  I'll check it on my Lenovo running Android Jellybean to see how it works on that, both are running updated versions of the app.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2014)

Yay!  The app is back!


----------



## Janet H (May 28, 2014)

Glad it's working - yesterdays update has been patched today


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 2, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Glad it's working - yesterdays update has been patched today


The app may be working but DC on my laptop is driving me to drink. Yesterday it was giving "not responding" every few minutes and this evening it's just been freezing every two or three posts without showing the "not responding" message. It's only DC, I'm not having the same problem with anything else so it's not my laptop or systems thereon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2014)

App's been crashing again as well today.


----------

